# Reaction to whistling



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Cassie has a realy strange bahavior when i whistle. If i start whilstling Cassie will come running over and start rubbing up against me, getting on my lap and giving me heaps of attention (which she never does these days) She acts like this and seems very restless untill i stop.

Any idea what would cause this?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Mine do the same thing and I've often wondered why. I've suspected it's because their hearing is SO accute that the whistling may hurt their hears a bit. Don't know if that's true though. It's sort of a drag 'cause I actually like to whistle sometimes and I can't 'cause the cats go nuts. They won't let me sing either! Sheesh! But I do whistle when I want them to come and it works everytime! I guess that isn't very nice if I think it may hurt their ears. Hm. 8O Maybe it's just because they think it's a bird. Yea, that's it!
Oh, I'm a lot of help!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My cats don't do a thing when I whistle. Sorry, I guess I don't know everything after all.  :lol: 8)


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Well atleast my cat isnt the only one, but another confuzing thing is that when the cockatiels whistle it doesnt bother her at all and gosh does it kill my ears!


----------



## Phil (Oct 31, 2003)

My cat does the same thing. She comes when I whistle. She will come and lay beside me or just come over for a petting. 

I whistle very softly, so I am 100% convinced that it does not hurt her ears...she just seems to like it.


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

Not exactly the same but I trained mine when they were tiny so that when I whistled it meant they got treats! Now when they are playing out and I go to our back door and whistle they come running home! So obviously whistling has a great affect on my cats! 8)


----------

